# Serial number for John Deere 650



## guderian00

I inherited the John Deere 650 on the passing of a relative. For the life of me I can't find the serial number plate so I can figure out what year the tractor is. I read that it is supposed to be located on top of the transmission, but I have looked all over the tractor and the only plates I have seen are on the engine itself. If someone could post a picture with the location the plate is supposed to be circled, that would be a huge help.

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales

Howdy quderian, 

Welcome to the tractor forum!

I found the following on the internet. Note that the serial number is found on the transmission case below the PTO:
______________________________________________________

John Deere 650 Serial Numbers and Years of Production

John Deere 650 Serial Number Location:
Transmission case below PTO 

1981 1000 
1982 3539 
1983 6250 
1984 10543 
1985 15001 
1986 19001 
1987 22501 
1988 24298


----------



## guderian00

*Pic*

I took a pic of the tractor. If someone could draw an arrow or a circle on the pic of where I should look for the S/N I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!

http://i.imgur.com/utnP5wC.jpg


----------

